# beginner bow in Canada



## Dartlitos (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys, 

Is the market affected here in Canada? I've got friends in the states, would it be better to purchase a bow down there and bring it up here?
And i mean better in terms of price, availabity and options.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Certainly a wider variety in the US, but price plus shipping, not much $$$ advantage. There are some suppliers right in Toronto with a limited range of products, and there’s always the Bow Shop in Waterloo and the Archers Nook in London with a good selection and an on-site range to try before you buy.


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

If you can ship to a border depot and go across and pick it up it is worth it. I just purchased a new PSE React ($1000 cdn), new PSE QAD Ultra Rest ($200 Cdn) and a new PSE quiver ($60 CDN) shipped to Sweetgrass Montana for $400 USD. There is definitely deals to be had buying out of the US... even with the crappy exchange rate.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5689531&p=1110410109#post1110410109


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

My post applied to new items from a retailer.

Yes, definitely much more variety in the US in the second hand market.


----------



## Dartlitos (Jun 25, 2019)

thanks so much, i was wondering if it were possible to shoot some before trying, guess ive got my long weekend plans sorted!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

If you're new to archery a trip to Shooter's Choice (The Bow Shop) is well worth the drive.


----------



## aldavid18 (Apr 27, 2018)

Where about's in Toronto are you? I've dealt with Canadian Archery Online they, are in the DVP Lawrence area. Just a small shop with no shooting lanes and a small inventory of bows. If you are in the east end, east of Oshawa is Easthill Outdoors. They have quite a few hunting and target bows in stock plus a very good selection of accessories and arrows. I've bought online from Archers Nook in London and am about to throw some business towards Shooter Choice/The Bow Shop in Waterloo. Regardless, you are going to be semi stymied with overall bow selection as they just can't stock the inventory for the demand. I've bought all my recent bows used from the classified section on here. I have a US mailbox to send everything there. I've also bought a fair bit of stuff from the store of stores, Lancaster Archery. They don't have it you probably don't need it. But again you can't get your hands on it, exchange rate, and delivery times are a drag. Best of luck in your search


----------



## Josh1093 (Jul 3, 2016)

If you’re in the GTA, and aren’t in a rush Kijiji is a good option for used equipment. There are almost always a couple people selling a whole set of equipment that they are not using. Just be aware that you may need to find some help setting it up. If you’re looking for new, Canada Archery Online is what you’re looking for. Call them and ask about used equipment as they usually have a number of items.


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

The only issue i can see, is that you are new and you may need help therefore buying used from Kijiji may be an issue for you. Try a retail shop but be prepared to ask all the questions you need. potentially plan for more then one visit as getting into the sport is expensive.


----------



## B-Nads (Oct 23, 2017)

I've found the prices here in Quebec on Kijiji to be a bit outrageous - and that's when you can get lucky enough to find an interesting item. I've usually ordered from the US and picked up on State-side.


----------



## Rehfer (Oct 24, 2018)

Yes the market is small and so is selection. That drives up price. If you live close to and have a place close to the border to send stuff to you should save bucks.


----------



## rhallett (Nov 28, 2012)

If you are in the GTA (greater toronto area) there are options for shops that have decent selection and more importantly, can match something to you so that you won't end up frustrated by equipment that doesn't suit you.


----------



## CarbonExpress56 (May 11, 2020)

Definitely recommend checking out local classifieds or your local proshop first. Proshop is the better choice, as you can test it and they'll usually throw stuff in, and you'll get it tuned and maintained for (usually) free or heavily discounted


----------

